# Will They



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

WILL THEY 4 PEAT

I THINK IT DEPENDS ON WHAT THEY DO IN THEY IN OFFSEASON AND THE DRAFT


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*4-peat and more*

Not only will they 4-peat...the LA Lakers will 9-peat!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

With the help they get from the officials, a 9-peat may not be out of the question...


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

<font color=red>Moderator note: Please stop name calling on this board.</font>


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Dude, I was just joking, that's why I put the wink in there. Just because you are a Lakers fan doesn't mean everyone else is a crybaby if they disagree with you.....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Lakers*



> Originally posted by *KC *
> Dude, I was just joking, that's why I put the wink in there. Just because you are a Lakers fan doesn't mean everyone else is a crybaby if they disagree with you.....


Listen KC, everytime you say something about the refs in that Lakers/Kings series...someone will think you're being a crybaby. I know you were joking there, but shobe took it seriously. 

Basically, what we Laker fans want to see you do is just not say anything about the refs taking sides and the Lakers cheating...because it makes you look like a baby. Okay?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I don't really care what you want and I don't really care how a <strike>13 year old</strike> here perceives me.....Okay?

<font color=red>Mod note: Please leave it upto the mods of this board to clean it up. We can't be here 24/7. Same rules apply to mods as well.</font>


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If you think that way...I don't know why you are a moderator. I'm trying to clear things up here. Not start another verbal argument. 

And a little note: I'm 14 now


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Being a moderator is not about caitoring to your every whim. It is about controlling the boards that I am in charge of. Besides, you have already vocalized your opinion on this matter. Thanks....


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Not 9 peat, maybe 4-5 peat.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*?-peat*

How about a 10-peat? That would be cool. Phil Jackson would have 16 rings. Phil would have to start putting the rings on toes and both of his thumbs.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*jackson*

he already has 9 as a couch


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

He needs one more to break Red Aurbach's record. I am glad that's the case because Laker players are using that</b> as a motivation for next year. They wanna get their coach the record for most W's as a head coach. Players have to have some kinda motivation after a 3-Peat. :yes:

Will they 4-Peat ? Quite possibly. It will be tough. But as long as they got Kobe/Shaq/PJ, they will always be favorite.


BTW Jax also one a championship as a player.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*4-peat*

They just need to make some good offseason moves, keep Kobe and Shaq Happy. And of course...keep Phil Jackson. Then, they'll be a good possibility of a 4peat.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

If they do a trade of say Horry and Fisher for Woods, I don't think they will 4-peat, but if they don't, I think they will be right up there playing the Kings for the WCF agin next year.....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hopefully Kupchak isn't stupid enough to deal 2 starters for a rookie unless the rookie is Jay Williams or Caron Butler. The Lakers will win the title as long as Shaq and Kobe are together and they have a decent suporting cast that can come up in the clutch. Luckly all 5 starters are signed for at least 2 more years so a 5 peat should be a given.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Smilies*

KC, those smilies just look like they are hacking the crap out of eachother. They don't look like they are battling.:laugh: LOL!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Get it, thats Shaq hacking Divac...... Nevermind....


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Jemel Irief *
> Hopefully Kupchak isn't stupid enough to deal 2 starters for a rookie unless the rookie is Jay Williams or Caron Butler. The Lakers will win the title as long as Shaq and Kobe are together and they have a decent suporting cast that can come up in the clutch. Luckly all 5 starters are signed for at least 2 more years so a 5 peat should be a given.


A given? That may be a little overconfident. A million things could happen between now and next May, let alone 2 years from now....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Yeah*

Yeah, like the Kings could offer the refs more money than the Lakers.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Note to all readers: I don't think that the Lakers gave the refs money. But, I do agree that it makes a good joke. HaHaHa!!!


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Yeah*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *Note to all readers: I don't think that the Lakers gave the refs money.


So the refs did it for free?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Yeah*



> Originally posted by *Franco5 *
> So the refs did it for free?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Yeah, they're Lakers fans!!!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: 4-peat*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> They just need to make some good offseason moves, keep Kobe and Shaq Happy. And of course...keep Phil Jackson. Then, they'll be a good possibility of a 4peat.


That's my opinion too


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

I think they can get a 4 peat,They have to do it for phil jackson.They arent just going to just let the kings or the mavericks take their crown.They have 3 championships for a few reasons.
-obviously Shaq and kobe
-phil jackson
-poise,confidence, and chemistry
-their smarts in the game

The only ways they wont get a 4 peat is if kobe and shaq get injured or sick or they just become less motivated to do it again.

But Kobe and shaq arent like that especially kobe and theyll fight to the end no matter what.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*that would*

be cool 10 rings as a couch 1 on each finger


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> I don't really care what you want and I don't really care how a <strike>13 year old</strike> here perceives me.....Okay?


<strike>roofles</strike>

<font color=red>Is there a point to this post [email protected] ? Just talk basketball please.</font>
wow, you are a great moderator


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*re*

i think they will if they can sign george and maybey get a shooter and pf


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm pretty sure they can 5 peat... maybe 6, depending on how healthy shaq is in his final season of nba...

kobe/shaq/phil and some role players


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

It is quite possible, but as always it will be determined by injuries. One at the wrong time and.... bam... it's gone


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The Lakers WILL NOT 5,6,7,8,9 or 10 peat,they may 4 peat,but thats it!To many other teams are getting STRONGER,and Shaq is starting to look bored.Also u never know whats gonna happen with the toe?

Woods is coming to MIA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> The Lakers WILL NOT 5,6,7,8,9 or 10 peat,they may 4 peat,but thats it!To many other teams are getting STRONGER,and Shaq is starting to look bored.Also u never know whats gonna happen with the toe?
> 
> Woods is coming to MIA!!!!!!!!!!!


Why do you say that Shaq is getting bored? He says he wants to stake his claim as the greatest center to ever play the game. He says he isn't the best yet. He's not bored. Don't state things that are pure wishful thinking. Plus, he averaged 36ppg in the Finals! He's still the best in the game right now, and his game won't plummet to the bottom in the next two years.

Also, Woods isn't going to Miami, but I'm not saying he's going to the Lakers. Pat Riley hates his defense, and that has turned him off of Qyntel Woods. Woods will fall into the mid first round or late lottery. You'd better plan on seeing Wagner or Jeffries next year.:yes:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I still think that the Lakers should trade down not up...the draft is really deep


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Lakers getting 5 or 6 in a row is VERY likely. Anymore then that I don't know because shaq might retire and then it's not likely. As for other teams getting stronger, they are not getting stronger at the position they need most, which is Center 

Only thing I can see stopping lakers possibly is Duncan going to the Magic or a superstar coming to the spurs to play w/ duncan... Otherwise, the league is loaded at 4/3/2 spots... but no super star 5's other then Shaq. Until the new 7 footers start bulking up and learning post up moves instead of trying to be tall swingmen, shaq will be dominating for awhile.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*re*

shaq has a good chance to be mvp next year but he will have a lot of other people right there with him like tracy and allen


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> 
> A given? That may be a little overconfident. A million things could happen between now and next May, let alone 2 years from now....


Unless one of those things is Shaq or Kobe being out for the playoffs than its a give. 

No team will be able to find a combo of players good enough to beat Shaq AND Kobe in their primes.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Jemel Irief *
> 
> 
> Unless one of those things is Shaq or Kobe being out for the playoffs than its a give.
> ...


Have to agree with you there. Just too dominant


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> With the help they get from the officials, a 9-peat may not be out of the question...



HEY! What do ya know! KC making another negative comment towards the Lakers! Not much is new.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*the*

refs are either with us or not either way we will for sure 4 peat cause we now have a shooter


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hOnDo *
> 
> 
> 
> HEY! What do ya know! KC making another negative comment towards the Lakers! Not much is new.


Hey, what do ya know, I have a wink after it which means I'm joking...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *DP *
> He needs one more to break Red Aurbach's record. I am glad that's the case because Laker players are using that</b> as a motivation for next year. They wanna get their coach the record for most W's as a head coach. Players have to have some kinda motivation after a 3-Peat. :yes:
> 
> Will they 4-Peat ? Quite possibly. It will be tough. But as long as they got Kobe/Shaq/PJ, they will always be favorite.
> ...


As a player, Phil rode the Willis Reed train to 2 championships.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Sure Rifle ? My bad if that's true.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> 
> 
> As a player, Phil rode the Willis Reed train to 2 championships.


As did the rest of the players on the team.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> 
> 
> As did the rest of the players on the team.


Yes, those Knicks teams were some of the best in having no stars except Walt, "Clyde the glyde" Frazier & Willis Reed and they certainly won as a "team"! But, I *just* wanted to let all know that Phil won 2 championships as a player , instead of just one. 

I wanted Phil to have his full *due* when it comes to his rings in the NBA.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*what*



> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> 
> 
> Yes, those Knicks teams were some of the best in having no stars except Walt, "Clyde the glyde" Frazier & Willis Reed and they certainly won as a "team"! But, I *just* wanted to let all know that Phil won 2 championships as a player , instead of just one.
> ...



what dose that have to do with the lakers 4 peating please get back on the subject thank you


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Listen, Shaq isn't retiring until he finishes his contract. He still has 5 years left on his contract. He already said that he will play those 5 years. 

As far as injuries go.....he played totally banged up his year and played great. He can only get better in the offseason, so there's no real problem there.

Other teams aren't getting stronger. The Lakers were the champs this year, all that has happened since then was the NBA Draft. Who did the Mavs, and Kings get in the draft? Mladen Sekularac and Corsley Edwards. I don't think that they will boost either team to the top:no:. If the Kings or Mavs sign another great player in the offseason, they will be like the Bucks or Blazers, and be too deep of a team. The Bulls and Rockets improved their teams in the draft, but they will not challenge the Lakers for the title next year.:no: 

Bottomline: Until Shaq retires or gets severely injured...the Lakers will keep winning Championships.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*"Bottomline: Until Shaq retires or gets severely injured...the Lakers will keep winning Championships."*

I agree.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't think so guys. The Lakers were one loss away in the WCF from losing this year. The Kings didn't even have Peja for most of the series and the Lakers almost lost. As soon as Shaq starts to lose his game little by little, it will be over for the Lakers.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I disagree with you, Franco. If there was any year to beat the Lakers it would have to be last season because Shaq Diesel was kinda injured but still very effective. I don't know but the Kings will deffinately be stronger then ever come in 02-03!

Kings are the best hope to defeat this new "dynasty". But scratch Shaq off and you won't even get to the playoffs though!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*with*

shaq said in an interveiw that he will start working out in july after a little rest to his foot and next year he will be awsome with out a doubt and vlade is only getting older you know and shaq is only getting more respect eventhou he already has a lot and rush will be great and better than woods this year beacuse

pg. fisher
sg. rush
sf. bryant
pf. free agent
c. o'neal
    

and all you laker haters are going to be like this


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Rush is going to start?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*after*

the all star break


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

There is no way that Rush is going to start. The triangle offense is very complicated and i dont think that he'll be able to get a handle on it.


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

RUSJ ISNT GOING TO START PHIL LIKES HOW FOX PLAYS TO MUCH AND ANOTHER THING ALL U PPL THAT SAY THE LAKERS ARE NOTHING WITHOUT SHAQ U MIGHT BE TRU BUT THEN U HAV 20+ MILLION DOLLARS TO GET A BIG MAN OR EVEN 2 BIGMEN TO HELP KOBE OUT.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KBStAt *
> RUSJ ISNT GOING TO START PHIL LIKES HOW FOX PLAYS TO MUCH AND ANOTHER THING ALL U PPL THAT SAY THE LAKERS ARE NOTHING WITHOUT SHAQ U MIGHT BE TRU BUT THEN U HAV 20+ MILLION DOLLARS TO GET A BIG MAN OR EVEN 2 BIGMEN TO HELP KOBE OUT.



hey buddy, lay off the caps


----------

